# Odd Bands



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Has anyone shot any bands besides Mallards? I am specifically wondering about banded Gaddy's. Also, has anyone every shot a canada goose that was banded in Nodak?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A hunting buddy of mine shot a banded Pintail, and Austin Bachmeire shot a banded redhead this year.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

As tyler said, Redhead. Also we got a B.W. teal during that youth weekend, and a mallard that came back as being a black duck.... Now either I can't identify a black duck between an immature drake mallard, or the BBL is totally off on that one..


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Last year I got a BWT that was banded in western ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've got a pintail banded at J. Clark, and 2 canada bands that were banded around Jamestown.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I got a banded Can a few years back.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shot a banded goldeneye last year. It was shot so bad that it almost sank. The only way I new it was a goldeneye was by the feet. When I got the cert it said when banded it was too young to sex so I guess I will never know. Our drakes have no plumage in the early season. 3.5 more months till I get to ND!!! Save me some snows!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Has anyone ever heard of a Gadwall band being taken? :huh:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

One of my buddies shot a banded woodie last year, another shot a blue wing. This year we shot a couple banded doves (no lie, the local gfp outta watertown was banding them to see where they were going). How about anything besides leg irons on geese? We shot a double banded snow last year, and this year one of my buddies was lucky enough to shoot a honk with a radio collar. Havent ever been in on a neck collar, however. Other than that its been mostly banded mallards.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Shot a banded honker just off Teawauken (spelling?) in 1982....10 years old. Got a banded 2 1/2 year old snow/blue cross in Saskatchewan in 2000....also had a red neck collar.....a "v" came over real high while I was trackig down a wounded snow. They were so high I aimed at the lead goose and the 4th back in line fell. The honker was banded in ND the snow/blue was from northwestern Canada. Also shot a banded rooster last year by Fullerton banded by a local club.


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

Never shot a banded Gaddy, I have however Banded many.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys keep em coming. I love hearing band stories.
Jamestown, you say Chris.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

If it matters, the alleged Black was banded 1778 miles away from here.


----------



## Westark (Jun 19, 2003)

A buddy of mine and I were hunting last December on Kerr Lake in Eastern Oklahoma when he killed a banded Gadwall drake. As I recall, seems like it was banded somewhere in Manitoba. That's the only one I have ever seen, or heard of. I killed a banded drake Woodie about 6 years ago in Western Arkansas. It was banded in Wisconsin. Also seen a few banded Woodies killed at Bayou Meto in Stuttgart.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I got a snow band last spring, pretty close to DL. I was banded up in Ontario, and was 5 years old.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I shot a banded gaddy. That is a Grey Duck to you southerners on the board.

It was the bonus non-mallard duck a few years back. Everyone passed on this small, solo little duck as it cupped right into the decoys.

I decided to shoot to give my dog a nice retrieve during the mid-morning lull.

My brother was speechless when I tossed the bird into his lap.  It was his turn to shoot and he passed.

Must admit the gaddy band was better than just about any drake pintail or wigeon that I have hung on the strap.

Better to be lucky than good any day.


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

I shot a gadwall band last year around McClusky. It was banded the year before in Norman Wells in the Northwest Territories - a hundred miles south of the arctic circle. By my calculations that was over 1750 miles from McClusky.

My dad shot a double banded mallard this year. One was a reward band but unfortunatley we didn't realize they wanted the whole bird until after we cleaned it. I thought it was just an incentive to try and get you to call the band in but I was wrong. Oh well - he tasted good.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Joel that's funny, they never asked for the bird when we called our double in... I know guys that shot $100 lesser canadas as well, and they didn't ask for the bird...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> Thanks for the replies guys keep em coming. I love hearing band stories.
> Jamestown, you say Chris.


Ya, kind of odd...I never hear of many bands in that area and I know a lot of hunters. Must have been some stray flocks?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

My buddies first duck was a woodie that was banded in Washington. I don't remember if it was Washington state or Washington D.C.
Either way it was a long trip to the Red River Valley.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Never heard of a banded gackwall,but I have got a few interesting bands, last year I got a banded bluebill from Sask.,and Ive got a couple of old mallards,one was 11 and the other was 9.The 11 year old had a $100 reward band on it and they didn't want the bird either.Odd how they wanted the other guys bird.I'm curious as to their reason.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

On a diver hunt about 4 years ago I shot a drake hooded merganser and a drake bufflehead. Both out by the Audobon. One banded in Montana and one in Manitoba. Bands seem to come in pair for me, weird???


----------

